# Overpoweredste Klasse in Cata?



## asmolol (18. August 2010)

man hat ja schon einiges gesehen, den hunter mit seinem 20k 100% crit opener, den ele mit 3x 10k lavaeruption hintereinander, usw. 

was meint ihr?


----------



## Occasus (18. August 2010)

Steht in den Sternen?

Aber geheimer Favorit ist Erz-Dito!


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. August 2010)

Keine


----------



## 64K (18. August 2010)

Schurke...

Wieso ? Keine Ahnung... Wie soll man sagen wie die feinde in Cata aussehen wenn wir keine Instanzen kennen.
Wie sehen die Instanzen aus? Gibt es viel zu Bomben oder eher einzelne Ziele? 
Gibt es viele Kampfpausen ? Muss man auf Aggro achten ?


Wieso ich glaube dass es der Schurke ist ?
Weil er sehr flexibel ist... Oh die Gruppe scheint zu wipen, ich versteck mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh Aggro ? Ich versteck mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke dass der Schurke halt sehr flexibel ist und sich gut anpassen kann... Manaentzug ? Interessiert ihn nicht.
Und heilen kann er sich ja anscheinend nun auch....


----------



## Van Chris89 (18. August 2010)

ganz klar der dudu!! wieso? weil baum.


----------



## Ulero (18. August 2010)

Was für ein *dämlicher* Thread.


----------



## Varagon (18. August 2010)

Ganz eindeutig ZAM der cheatet und hackt alles was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist :>


----------



## Jobbl (18. August 2010)

Occasus schrieb:


> Steht in den Sternen?
> 
> Aber geheimer Favorit ist Erz-Dito!



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (18. August 2010)

Mit dem Schurken gebe ich dir bedingt recht, ich freu mich schon auf die dummen Gesichter der Caster wenn ich einfach mal ne Nebelwand stelle und die mich nicht mehr zucasten können.

Ich denke aber auch an den Retripala im PvP vorallem nicht nur das der da jetzt schon fast so oft am stunnen ist wie ich mit meinem Schurken, nein jetzt bekommt er noch nen Schlag hinzu der Caster zum schweigen bringt. Ja B11-Palas werden sehr an beliebt heits grad bei der Allianz steigen ^^


----------



## asmolol (18. August 2010)

Ulero schrieb:


> Was für ein *dämlicher* Thread.



das tangiert mich äusserst peripher.


----------



## Sunyo (18. August 2010)

Ganz klar der Magierhexertodesritterpaladinschurkendruiedepriesterschamanekriegerjäger-R0xX0r!!!!!11


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2010)

Ich hoffe du hast den Thread nicht eröffnet um die Klasse deines neuen Twinks zu bestimmen.


----------



## xerkxes (18. August 2010)

Das bleibt auch in Cataclysm der GM


----------



## Ulero (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> das tangiert mich äusserst peripher.



Weisst du wie Scheiss egal mir das ist?


----------



## Brokulus (18. August 2010)

KA aber eins kann ich dir sagen, Der Hexer wird so abkacken.


----------



## Pastwalker (18. August 2010)

> Weisst du wie Scheiss egal mir das ist?



oha :O


----------



## Merriadoc12 (18. August 2010)

Warum sollte er das?

op klasse in cata solls laut blizz nicht geben wobei das nur fürn raid wirklich umsetzbar ist


----------



## pharazon/anub (18. August 2010)

"erz dito" lol wie geil^^


----------



## Kabooom254 (18. August 2010)

Tank DKs !!
Warum ?
Ich spiel einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (18. August 2010)

Der Pala, weil kleine Dreiecke nicht so holzig sind wie große Büchsen.


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (18. August 2010)

der GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spion0522 (18. August 2010)

Kleiner bitte lern schreiben wenn du langeweile hast -.-


----------



## Diclonii (18. August 2010)

wh00T O.o Nebelwand ala Dota von Riki und Heal für Rogue O.o wollt ja wieder mit N811 Druid rerollen aber wenn ich sowas höre... fak it, im goin 4 goblin rogue xd


----------



## Slayer01 (18. August 2010)

arkan mage oO


----------



## wertzû (18. August 2010)

Slayer01 schrieb:


> arkan mage oO



seit wann ist das eine Klasse? Es gibt keine OP(-p + klasse und gab es nie wirklich


----------



## Xeith (18. August 2010)

ohman was man sich für gedanken macht, die vollkommend sinnlos sind, hauptsache man hat mit der Klasse Spass! es gibt keine schlechte oder bessere Klasse


----------



## asmolol (18. August 2010)

hab ne umfrage hinzugefügt, auch wenn die eigentlich von anfang an da sein sollte.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. August 2010)

Kann man eigentlich noch garnicht sagen, ich find es ist ein unnötiger Thread.


----------



## Streubombe (18. August 2010)

Ganz klar, Goblin Gärtner. Hat zwei grüne Daumen... Noch mehr sinnbefreite Fragen? Stehe noch bis 20:00 per PN zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> man hat ja schon einiges gesehen, den hunter mit seinem 20k 100% crit opener, den ele mit 3x 10k lavaeruption hintereinander, usw.
> 
> was meint ihr?



fail


----------



## MrBlaki (18. August 2010)

Soooo sinnfrei das Thema...
Es läuft noch die Beta!
Man kann erst was wirklich stichhaltiges sagen wenn Cata Erscheint und alles Live ist.
Es werden noch sau viele Änderungen am Klassendesign folgen, also wie soll man schon sagen wer Op wird?
Genau kann man nicht weil man es nicht weiss.


----------



## Mindadar (18. August 2010)

DAS ist die Op klasse in Catac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (18. August 2010)

Occasus schrieb:


> Aber geheimer Favorit ist Erz-Dito!



Seh ich genauso !


----------



## MrBlaki (18. August 2010)

Das Bild kannste auch in einen Spoiler packen du King...


----------



## Snagard (18. August 2010)

jeder der seine klasse beherrscht (und zwar wirklich gut ) ...


----------



## Ulero (18. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Das Bild kannste auch in einen Spoiler packen du King...



Vor allem weil der Fisch sich nicht mal mehr in der Beta befindet und man auf dem Bild ja auch so wahnsinnig viel sieht. Was hast du überhaupt in einem Cata Forum zu suchen?

 /facepalm


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> hab ne umfrage hinzugefügt, auch wenn die eigentlich von anfang an da sein sollte.




Bei der Umfrage kann meine Meinung leider nicht mit einfliessen.


----------



## MrBlaki (18. August 2010)

Mir fehlt eindeutig:

"Kann man noch nicht beantworten"


----------



## Karli1994 (18. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> KA aber eins kann ich dir sagen, Der Hexer wird so abkacken.



und auf platz zwei beim abkacken ist der dk


----------



## Bracka (18. August 2010)

bitte beim nächsten mal keine Englisches wort mit deutsch zusammen tun schreibe einfach most overpowered class (hier würde auch klasse noch gehn) aber nicht Overpowered*ste*


----------



## Kersyl (18. August 2010)

Shamy. Im laufen casten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asmolol (18. August 2010)

wenn ich mir die statistik so anschaue denk ich das ich mit nem rogue neu anfang. danke leute für die votes, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!
kann meinetwegen geclosed werden !


----------



## wertzû (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die statistik so anschaue denk ich das ich mit nem rogue neu anfang. danke leute für die votes, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!
> kann meinetwegen geclosed werden !



What a nub xD


----------



## Slayer01 (18. August 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Shamy. Im laufen casten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


roflmao


----------



## Detela (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> den ele mit 3x 10k lavaeruption hintereinander




Wo kann schami den 3x hintereinander lavaeruption spamm?
Hatt die kein cd <.<

Also meiner meinung nach haben verstärker und retris hoches potential!

Warum verstärker?
FROSTSCHOK!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese neue fähigkeit womit man beide waffen verzauberungen direkt aktivieren kann hört sich sehr krass an weil man sie richtig nice mit dem normalen windfury procc kombinieren kann. So 2x windfury hatt schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dan kommt noch sturmschlag, lavapeitsche und der neue waffenschlag dazu.
Hab auch iwie gehört das mit waffe des maelstrom (so heißt es doch oder?) lavaeruption spontan wirkbar wird.
Klingt schon sehr krass auf den ersten blick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum Retris?
*hust* Ich glaub retri spricht für sich
Crusader Strike
Dvining Storm?!
Der neue waffenschwung der mit 3holy power 220% waffenschaden (soviel wars doch oder?) verursacht.
Heiliger Schock als dmg spell usen?! 
Exorzismus instant durch ,,The art of war´´ procc
Und holy wrath wird jetz auch auf pvp ziele anwendbar sein o.o
Finde da kommt schon ordentlich was an dmg zusammen + der 5sec stun.

Mfg Detela


----------



## Nimbrod (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die statistik so anschaue denk ich das ich mit nem rogue neu anfang. danke leute für die votes, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!
> kann meinetwegen geclosed werden !



Mach bitte allen Schurken einen gefallen.. lese dir die Klassenguides durch, mach deine Klassenquests und achte drauf was du für Gifte wohin packst. Informier dich bei Elite Jerks was EP sind und welches Attribut welchen Wert hat.

Was noch wichtiger ist, greif von hinten an und das aus der Verstohlenheit.

Und jetzt möchte ich die Leiterin der Schurkenakademy von Shattrath zitieren (sinngemäß)



> Ein echter Schurke braucht keine Finte.


----------



## Zodttd (18. August 2010)

Cata ist weder auf dem Markt noch fertig, aber schon sind die ersten "Going to be a mimifred"-Threads offen oh mein Gott leute könnt ihr nicht einmal abwarten?


----------



## Schiimon (18. August 2010)

Ulero schrieb:


> Weisst du wie Scheiss egal mir das ist?



fail


----------



## ink0gnito (18. August 2010)

Jeder, der für Rogue gevotet hat, hat was an der meise.
Klar es ist noch eine Beta, aber laut Blizz, ist der Rogue so gut wie fertig.Und das sieht alles andere ans berauschend aus.


----------



## Duselette (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> man hat ja schon einiges gesehen, den hunter mit seinem 20k 100% crit opener, den ele mit 3x 10k lavaeruption hintereinander, usw.
> 
> was meint ihr?



super. wir haben zur Zeit Beta, kaum eine Klassenbalance, die Entwickler sind am schrauben und werkeln und du willst JETZT schon wissen, was vielleicht erst in ein paat Monaten beantwortet werden kann... was für ein Kinderkram


----------



## Shyo (18. August 2010)

Immer die Klasse, die ich spiele!
Also wird Wl als erstes op sein, danach mal gucken.


----------



## Pöserpursche (18. August 2010)

Ulero schrieb:


> Was für ein *dämlicher* Thread.



/agree


----------



## Talin78 (18. August 2010)

Die das Fragen sind halt jehne die Imba R00xor sein wollen ohne skill usw.

Wird eh wieder viele Änderungen geben, noch währended der Beta und später mit Patches.


----------



## Boddakiller (18. August 2010)

Ulero schrieb:


> Was für ein *dämlicher* Thread.



/signed


----------



## lavora123 (18. August 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> oha :O



er mag es einfach als eine harte person darzustehen


----------



## Ulero (18. August 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> fail



Wie nett von dir, dass du gleich deinen eigenen Post qualifizierst. Ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis von jemandem, der sich "Klassensprecher" schimpft.



lavora123 schrieb:


> er mag es einfach als eine harte person darzustehen



Ich gratuliere zu dieser hervorragenden Interpretation. Ich bin restlos beeindruckt.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. August 2010)

Ulero schrieb:


> Was für ein *dämlicher* Thread.



Sinnvollste Aussage im Thread!
Achtung

*Keine Ironie!*


----------



## DenniBoy16 (18. August 2010)

dk ... warum? platte, alleskönner, starker selfheal, kopie eines feindzaubers, healabsorb beim feind ... iwas sagt mir, dass ich meine seuchenschleuder als erstes level weil sie viel cooler wird als sie jetzt schon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HDMagosh (18. August 2010)

willst du rerollen? Spielst bestimtm pala wa^^


----------



## nea-polis (18. August 2010)

Man sollte wohl noch abwarten, bis die ganze Feinabstimmung beim Beta abgeschlossen ist. Und an den Stats wird doch eh immer rumgeschraubt. Egal ob Cata oder WotL. Von daher: Abwarten und Tee trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastwalker (18. August 2010)

hihi...schon lustig zu sehn wie das hier so abgeht mit den Menschen^^ ...und dann fragen sich alle....WARUM ...


----------



## Sarvan (18. August 2010)

Der Paladin steht ja momentan zweifellos an der Spitze. Kann heilen, Schaden machen wie eine Klasse, die nur DD skillen kann und steckt auch als Nicht-tank viel zu viel weg. Ich glaube, mit Cataclysm wird sich daran nicht zuviel ändern ;-)


----------



## Pastwalker (18. August 2010)

hmmm maa waaases need ma nimmts nur aaa


----------



## AerobicClub (18. August 2010)

der Paladin denn er bekommt einen zweiten ruhestein ^^

mfg


----------



## Pereace2010 (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die statistik so anschaue denk ich das ich mit nem rogue neu anfang. danke leute für die votes, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!
> kann meinetwegen geclosed werden !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (18. August 2010)

Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe dachte ich nur "Oh mein Gott". Dann habe ich den Post des TEs gelesen und dachte es lauter (ja ich kann das). Dann habe ich gesehen, dass manche ernsthaft geantwortet haben, und kam der Tischplatte gefährlich nahe. Als ich auch noch gelesen habe, dass der Schurke an die Spitze gewählt worden ist, war es zu spät. Tisch kaputt und Kopfschmerzen sind die Folge.

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Es ist die Beta, viele Klassen sind nur halbfertig oder funktionieren nicht richtig (ein Wink an die Eule). Außerdem ist das Maximallevel bei 83, das heißt es fehen sogar noch ganze Fähigkeiten. Und von allen Klassen ist der Schurke wohl momentan eine der schwächsten. Der HoT ist ein Witz. Um wirklich Sinn zu machen bräuchte er eine verkürzte Laufzeit mit verstärkten Ticks. Aber dann wäre der Combopunkte-Aufwand zu groß. Und würde er lange laufen mit großen Ticks wären die Flamer sofort am Start... Dazu kommt der stark verminderte CC/Stun. Alles in allem hat sich der Schurke nicht verbessert, was ihn im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen verschlechtert.



Und nochmal grundsätzlich eine Sache:

Es gibt keine "overpoweredste" Klasse. Nicht mal das Wort "overpoweredste" gibt es.


----------



## -Migu- (18. August 2010)

Um mit der Relevanz und der Logik des TE gleich zu ziehen:

Die "overpowerdste" Klasse in Cata wird sein:

ICH


..

Moment, dieses Gefühl während des Verfassens eines Sinn freien und trotzdem sarkastischen Posts, ist echt gut.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (18. August 2010)

also asmolol ich hoffe ja das du weißt das cataclysm in einer frühen(!) beta ist und man es jetzt unmöglich sagen kann .....
und wenn du deine klasse spiele kannst, bist DU op!


----------



## ootimeplotoo (18. August 2010)

britzel bratzel zuuummmmm gaaaaduuuusch...........boing dääänngel klonnnng


mfg




tschüüüüüssssssss


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2010)

Jeder der eine Klasse spielt weil sie OP ist sollte seinen Acc löschen und Tetris spielen (btw NERF Quadrate pLxXx)


----------



## diabolo1234504 (18. August 2010)

Wenn es der Jäger wäre, dann wäre das geil ich glaubs aber kaum.


----------



## Somero (18. August 2010)

Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten beim Jäger dank des neuen Focussystems:
1. Blizz macht ihn zu stark 
 	oder
2. zu schwach

Denke nicht, dass sie ihn schon zu Release balancen können^^


----------



## Hordewikinger (18. August 2010)

es wird wieder mal der loladin sein ^^ oder olololadin eins von beidem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder der noobknight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (18. August 2010)

Schurke, ich meine diese Rauchwand...was hat sich Blizzard dabei gedacht, 
EY LOL LASS MAL ALLE CASTERN NERFEN ABER ES ALS NEUE FÄHIGKEIT TARNEN! VIELLEICHT MERKEN SIES DANN NICHT!


----------



## Headhunter94 (18. August 2010)

So unnötig jetzt darüber zu spekulieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem wirds der Erz Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snagard (18. August 2010)

... und ? nur wiel wir rauchwand kriegen -.- is doch n skill fast rein für pvp ... kk sicher im pve auch sinnvoll aber andere klassen hab wsl sogar bessere fähigkeiten ...
je nachdem als was es läuft kanns auch wieder desplellt werden ... und jeder der despellen kann hat auch mindestens 1 dd tree -.- also is des ja nich wirklich n nerf


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (18. August 2010)

Der Thread ist soo Sinnlos es gibt keine OP Klassen oder gute bzw schlechte!

Die Klasse ist nur gut genug wie man selber ist!

Als nächstes wird wieder mal ein Flamethread aufgemacht die und die Klasse ist OP was eig heut zu tage normal ist weil fast jeder nur am flamen ist....


----------



## Entrance (18. August 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Es ist die Beta, viele Klassen sind nur halbfertig oder funktionieren nicht richtig (ein Wink an die Eule). Außerdem ist das Maximallevel bei 83, das heißt es fehen sogar noch ganze Fähigkeiten. Und von allen Klassen ist der Schurke wohl momentan eine der schwächsten. Der HoT ist ein Witz. Um wirklich Sinn zu machen bräuchte er eine verkürzte Laufzeit mit verstärkten Ticks. Aber dann wäre der Combopunkte-Aufwand zu groß. Und würde er lange laufen mit großen Ticks wären die Flamer sofort am Start... Dazu kommt der stark verminderte CC/Stun. Alles in allem hat sich der Schurke nicht verbessert, was ihn im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen verschlechtert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

Und @ Sarvan


Sarvan schrieb:


> Der Paladin steht ja momentan zweifellos an der Spitze. Kann heilen, Schaden machen wie eine Klasse, die nur DD skillen kann und steckt auch als Nicht-tank viel zu viel weg. Ich glaube, mit Cataclysm wird sich daran nicht zuviel ändern ;-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (18. August 2010)

BM Hunter!!!!! !!!! !!! !! ! 11111 1111 111 11 1


----------



## wowfighter (18. August 2010)

64K schrieb:


> Schurke...
> 
> Wieso ? Keine Ahnung... Wie soll man sagen wie die feinde in Cata aussehen wenn wir keine Instanzen kennen.
> Wie sehen die Instanzen aus? Gibt es viel zu Bomben oder eher einzelne Ziele?
> ...


/ Ironie on
Die anderen Klassen haben natürlich keine Fähigkeiten um einem Schurken was entgegen zu setzten. Oh Aggro? z.B Hexer Seele brechen...
Und wenn eine Gruppe inner Inze stirbt solltest du dir Sorgen machen, weil es kann sein das du kein DMG machst?
/ironie off


BTT: Finde Schami, weil Ele scheint schon bissl hart zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye


----------



## Nerevar88 (18. August 2010)

Alles außer der Schami der durch die zukünftige Nutzlosigkeit seiner Totems nurnoch gut für die Abfalltonne wird und ein 0-8-15 Damage Caster ohne CC wird *yay*


----------



## Oníshanu (18. August 2010)

Das Spiel ist noch gar nicht draußen.


----------



## Baradakas (18. August 2010)

Ulero schrieb:


> Weisst du wie Scheiss egal mir das ist?



Weißt du überhaupt was das bedeutet? Lolz


----------



## Schrottinator (18. August 2010)

It's peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## Ulero (18. August 2010)

Baradakas schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt was das bedeutet? Lolz



Von welchem Wort genau sollte ich denn die Bedeutung bitteschön nicht kennen? "Lolz"


----------



## mmeCeliné (18. August 2010)

Snagard schrieb:


> ... und ? nur wiel wir rauchwand kriegen -.- is doch n skill fast rein für pvp ... kk sicher im pve auch sinnvoll aber andere klassen hab wsl sogar bessere fähigkeiten ...
> je nachdem als was es läuft kanns auch wieder desplellt werden ... und jeder der despellen kann hat auch mindestens 1 dd tree -.- also is des ja nich wirklich n nerf



Wen Interessiert den OPness im PvE o_O 

Zum mitschreiben:
PvE ein Haufen Typen arbeiten GEMEINSAM daran einen gewissen content zu packen, wenn dabei jemand OP ist stört es niemanden, weil es der Gruppe hilft....

PvP ein Haufen (coolerer) Typen arbeiten gemeinsam daran ANDERE Typen zu zerstören, wenn da jetzt jemand OP ist macht das sehr wohl was aus, da die gegenseite einen klaren nachteil hat...

Und die Rauchwand mit nem dispell zu vergleichen ist ja mal sehr fragwürdig...

Edit: Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "Mimimi aber wenn eine Klasse OP ist wird nur die in Raid XYZ mitgenommen"...such dir ne gilde?


----------



## Behem (18. August 2010)

Mal im ernst, ich sehe nur müll Antworten auf eine Frage die der TE ernst meint. Die Frage an sich ist zwar fragwürdig, allerdings sind die Antworten noch untere Schublade als die Frage.

Meiner Meinung nach wird anfangs besonders Schamis, Hunter und Magier weit oben mitspielen. Schurke sieht meiner Meinung nach aus wie der große Verlierer, das der Schami OP (OP= wir reden hier um 500dps maximal) wird liegt einfach daran das Blizz den Schami buffen MUSS damit er Raidberechtigung bekommt, es gibt zu viele Schami whiner die sonst auf die Barrikaden gehen.

Der Hunter hat eine neues gameplay system bekommen, das heisst Blizz hat noch nicht zuviel Übung damit, da sie aber verhindern werden das man zu wenig Schaden macht wird es zu 99% darauf hinauslaufen das ein Hunter mehr Schaden macht (im Vergleich zu jetzt, nicht im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen) und im Laufe der Zeit generft wird/angepasst.

Gebrechen Hexer werden aussterben, Dämo wird das neue non plus Ultra zusammen mit Zerstörung. Es ist meist so das eine Skillung/Skillungen in einem Addon stark ist und im nächsten eher schwach. Bzw. das es pro Content patch, schlagartig ändert. (waffenkrieger -> später Furor usw.) 

Meine Vermutung:

Top 3 DDs mit 85: Schami, Hunter und Magier.
Mittelfeld-Unteres Drittel: Paladin, DK, Krieger, Hexer, Priester, Schurke, Dudu.

Zu den Skillungen der einzelnen (single target):
Hunter: Wird BM stark gebufft, zusammen mit MM die Raidskillung. Survivor eher weniger.
Krieger: Waffenkrieger besser als Furor, egal ob 2x1h oder 2x2h. 2x2h aber besser als 2x1h.
Hexer: Wie gesagt Dämo und Zerstörung. Gebrechen adé.
Magier: Feuer, rest wird müll.
Schurke: Wird sich wie Hexer angleichen, Hexer ist derzeit einer der wenigen Klassen wo alle 3 Skillungen fast identisch viel Schaden macht wobei Gebrechen die Nase vor hat. Dh.: Meucheln #1, Kampf und Täuschung etwa gleich.
Schami: Enhancer wird extrem gut, bekommt einen neuen skill (Angriff)und eine neue Mechanik per Totem aufladungen. Ele wird sich eher als Support für Caster behaupten.
DK: Ganz ehrlich? Die Era DK guter DD wird sterben. Grund? War zu OP bei Wotlk und wurde so stark generft das man nicht wieder zur OP gelangen darf. 
Dudu: Eule besser als Katze (da einfacher), Katze war in Wotlk ein sehr guter DD allerdings zu anspruchsvoll für Blizz verhältnisse, daher wird Eule gebufft und Katze in etwa gleichstark wenn gut gespielt.
Pala: Das neue System wird Komplexität einführen, viele Pala DDs werden dies überfordern, Grp Dmg wird im Verhätnis zu anderen Melees angepasst. Single target weiterhin eher mau.
Priester: 200% crit dmg hören sich gut an, da aber die crit chance erheblich generft wird bring das weniger. Eher im Mittelfeld.

Meine Einschätzung, dh. nichts muss stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (18. August 2010)

Wenn eine Klasse Op wird/ist dann der Jäger.
Zumindest grade in der Beta.
Ein Gezielter Schuss und du haust jemandem mit T10 20-28k Schaden rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "Mimimi aber wenn eine Klasse OP ist wird nur die in Raid XYZ mitgenommen"...such dir ne gilde?



Der Satz "such dir ne gilde" ist auf dem selben Niveau wie dein Beispielsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (18. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Der Satz "such dir ne gilde" ist auf dem selben Niveau wie dein Beispielsatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allerhöchstes Niveau, danke ich weiß


----------



## Occasus (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die statistik so anschaue denk ich das ich mit nem rogue neu anfang. danke leute für die votes, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!
> kann meinetwegen geclosed werden !



Tjoa. So in etwa hab ichs mir gedacht ^^

Dann kommt der erste Nerf..... Mimimi Rogue suckt! Ich spiel jetzt Roxxor-Dudu, weil is momentan overpowered


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Allerhöchstes Niveau, danke ich weiß



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcGdN1gPIzY


----------



## mmeCeliné (18. August 2010)

Schön das du uns zeigst, was niveaulos ist :')


----------



## plastic (18. August 2010)

Also der pala wird keinesfalls op! guckt euch mal die wirren builds an, alles was schaden macht wird reduziert. und den holy shit schätz ich mal nicht so stark ein.


----------



## xerkxes (18. August 2010)

plastic schrieb:


> Also der pala wird keinesfalls op! guckt euch mal die wirren builds an, alles was schaden macht wird reduziert. und den holy shit schätz ich mal nicht so stark ein.



Gerade ein Ret, der Schaden machen kann, sich und andere durch Zaubermacht gut heilen kann, zudem Platte trägt und durch viele defensive Fähigkeiten eine der zähesten Klassen ist wird immer op sein. Balanced war er höchstens in Classic.


----------



## Anato (18. August 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Gebrechen Hexer werden aussterben, Dämo wird das neue non plus Ultra zusammen mit Zerstörung. Es ist meist so das eine Skillung/Skillungen in einem Addon stark ist und im nächsten eher schwach. Bzw. das es pro Content patch, schlagartig ändert. (waffenkrieger -> später Furor usw.)
> 
> *Meine Einschätzung, dh. nichts muss stimmen*.
> 
> ...




Wird es auch nicht, wer buffed aufmerksam verfolgt wird mitbekommen haben das blizz vor hat dem endlich einen Riegel vorzuschieben und den Spielern die wahl der skillung zu wählen die ihnen spaß macht, nicht abverlangt oder erwartet. Aus diesem Grund fallen ja die passiven talente aus den Talentbäumen und werden nun automatisch verteilt, und klar, wird es nie dps-technisch gleich sein, aber so wie es jetz zb. mit BM Jäger aussieht etc. soll das in cata nicht mehr sein, ich freu mich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (18. August 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Keine



wie nix fix ist aber alle scheinbar heulen


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. August 2010)

Ulero schrieb:


> Weisst du wie Scheiss egal mir das ist?



Ich bezweifel einfach mal das du das Posting was du zitierst überhaupt verstanden hast.

Ich denke Jäger und Pala sind favoriten.. zu release ist immer irgendwas OP.. die beiden sind endweder OP oder weak.. neue mechanik die nochnet balanced ist. Fokuskosten, Heilige Energie oda wie das heißt generation - d.h. welche spells erzeugen es, welche verbrauchen es - und wieviel. Vllt aber auch der Hexer.. wird er auf lange kämpfe schwach oder ist er ohne Seelensteiner so stark wie alle anderen und wenn ers aktiviert kriegt er nen burst dmg als ob er 3 Trinkets aufeinmal aktivieren würde.



Xeith schrieb:


> ohman was man sich für gedanken macht, die vollkommend sinnlos sind, hauptsache man hat mit der Klasse Spass! es gibt keine schlechte oder bessere Klasse




Ja klar immoment ist es Balanced, aber mit jedem Bisherigen addon und denke Cat wird sich nicht ausschließen ist eine oder sind zwei klassen einfach viel zu stark.. das war zu wotlk zeiten Dk und Pala die jeder noob spielen konnte und dem man meistens wenn man selbst gut gespielt hat nicht viel entgegen setzten konnte sofern man kein besseres Equip hatte.


----------



## SchurxoxD (18. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> das tangiert mich äusserst peripher.



geiiil den spruch kenn ich von meiner mathe lehrerin

MADE my DAY <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axela (19. August 2010)

geil das Jäger so viele Votes haben..habe jäger selbst in der beta gespielt ist absolut in ordnung, nur weil Aimed shot 25k critet isses nix unnormales
arkan mages machen 20k noncrit


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (19. August 2010)

hunter ganz klar...
oder doch mein pala....
oder mein druid....
hmmm vlt auch mein dk...
nein ganz klar der mage....
schami vlt doch eher....
ach was hexer...
oder doch priest....
hmm hab den schurken ganz vergessen...
ach fu** der warri ist auch noch da....

hm sry kann dir nicht sagen TE
ich kann dir aber sagen das die leute mit skill immer OP sein werden *grinstundklopftsichselbstaufdieschulterbereutesundkommtsichdoofvor*


----------



## Behem (19. August 2010)

Anato schrieb:


> Wird es auch nicht, wer buffed aufmerksam verfolgt wird mitbekommen haben das blizz vor hat dem endlich einen Riegel vorzuschieben und den Spielern die wahl der skillung zu wählen die ihnen spaß macht, nicht abverlangt oder erwartet. Aus diesem Grund fallen ja die passiven talente aus den Talentbäumen und werden nun automatisch verteilt, und klar, wird es nie dps-technisch gleich sein, aber so wie es jetz zb. mit BM Jäger aussieht etc. soll das in cata nicht mehr sein, ich freu mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du aufmerksam meinen und dann sogar deinen eigenen Text gelesen hättest, hättest du nicht so einen Schmarn von dir geben müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird nach wie vor immer eine Skillung geben die mehr Schaden macht als eine Andere, das hast du sogar selber als Schlussfolgerung angegeben deshalb verstehe ich deinen Quote nicht, das ist nicht nur Spekulation das ist zu 100% sicher. Wie gross der Unterschied ist, wird man sehen (ich denke wir bewegen uns so um die 500 dps). Und wer progress orientiert raidet gibt sich nunmal nicht mit weniger zufrieden als mit dem momentan höchsten (theoretischen) Schaden. Von daher kann ich behaupten das Gebrechen von den 3 Skillungen am schlechtesten abschneiden wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht habt ihr im Kopf so große Zahlen wie 2-3k DPS, so wird es sicher nicht aber es muss und wird #1 DDs/Skillungen geben (theoretisch, Skill spielt eine sehr große Rolle). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (19. August 2010)

Erz-Dito fehlt mir in der Auswahl!


----------



## Gammelhai (19. August 2010)

ganz klar die Magier, an denen hat sich Blizzard nen Wolf gefressen.Im PvP kommt man als Nahkämpfer an gute Frostmages keinen Zentimeter ran, sind sie nicht Frost dann rollen sie dich mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur als Arkan um.Sind sie nicht am Blinzeln slowen sie dich, slowen sie sich nicht sind sie am blinzeln unsichtbar oder verstecken sich im Eisblock und als ob das nicht genug wäre bekommen sie noch in Cata nen schönen Eisteppich womit sie einen nochmal slowen können.


----------



## Varagon (19. August 2010)

ich musste erstmal googeln was ein ERZ DITO ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja google hat mir die Antwort gegeben <3 google and pls gief Erz Dito und delete Worg und Goblin ftw <klischee des Denglisch (schon wieder) wurde bedient> *fg

lg


----------



## Miâgi (19. August 2010)

Van schrieb:


> ganz klar der dudu!! wieso? weil baum.




du weist schon, das es keine dauer bäume mehr mit cata gibt, sondern nur kurzweilig, wie metermorphose? (oder wie man das schreibt)???


----------



## Varagon (19. August 2010)

Miâgi schrieb:


> du weist schon, das es keine dauer bäume mehr mit cata gibt, sondern nur kurzweilig, wie metamorphose? (oder wie man das schreibt)???



So schreibt man das *fg


----------



## Nachtsjäger (19. August 2010)

Es ist ganz eindeutig die klasse Erz-Dito, es ownt alle anderen klassen weg indem es sich in die konterklasse verwandelt 
oder es übertrumpft die gegner klasse indem es sein gegner kopiert und sich dabei doppelt so stark macht.
was ist stärker? ein magier oder ein erz-magier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote 4 erz-dito


----------



## heiduei (19. August 2010)

ey, was habt ihr alle gegen pala ?? wir waren in classic und z.t in bc die so ziemlich am stäksten gedisste klasse, was schaden angeht...als tank wurden die meisten palas auch nur geärgert und nur als heal wurde man einigermaßen respektiert ...


----------



## KillerBee666 (19. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ey, was habt ihr alle gegen pala ?? wir waren in classic und z.t in bc die so ziemlich am stäksten gedisste klasse, was schaden angeht...als tank wurden die meisten palas auch nur geärgert und nur als heal wurde man einigermaßen respektiert ...



Es geht aba darum welche vermutlich diesal imba sein wird.. und das war schon zu Wotlk zeiten pala.. und diesmal wegen dem neuen heilige macht zeug da noch eher weil sies erst balancen müssen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Diversen Spam und Flames gelöscht. Wenn Ihr nix Sinnvolles in nem Thread beizutragen habt, sagt doch einfach mal garnix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (19. August 2010)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> hunter ganz klar...
> oder doch mein pala....
> oder mein druid....
> hmmm vlt auch mein dk...
> ...



jede klasse ist op und letzendes werden sie dadurch fair... ich finds nur doof das healer in arena abgehen da man sie NIE down kriegt -.-*!!!


----------



## Snagard (19. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und die Rauchwand mit nem dispell zu vergleichen ist ja mal sehr fragwürdig...




hab ichs damit verglichen ?
nein ich hab nur gesagt dass die wsl ganz einfach despellt werden kann und dann ... tot?


----------



## Turican (20. August 2010)

die bessere Frage wäre wohl:

*Welche wird die hirnfreiste und anspruchloseste Klasse.

*Dass war in akt. Addon ja klar der Paladin.Denn diese Klasse werden dann wieder alle Kinder spielen.
Schaut euch mal auf den Servern rum,Kinder und Mitläufer haben alle einen Paladin.


----------



## NarYethz (20. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> KA aber eins kann ich dir sagen, Der Hexer wird so abkacken.



nein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du hast dein omen, kannst den fluch d. elemente draufknallen, hast diesen feuerdot (name fällt mir grad net ein) und dann hat man doch soweit ich weis diverse möglichkeiten um spontanzauber zu bekommen -> 3-4x feuer drauf knallen und down.. oh huch, war ja fast alles instant


----------



## Deepender (20. August 2010)

überraschen lassen wa ? ;D


----------



## Dling (20. August 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> die bessere Frage wäre wohl:
> 
> *Welche wird die hirnfreiste und anspruchloseste Klasse.
> 
> ...



Wtf? Diese Kinder haben dann aber sicher schon mehr IQ als du.


----------



## Siilverberg (20. August 2010)

Ich stimme für die Rehe aus dem Wald von Elwynn korumpiert durch den Kataklymus.


----------



## NewBoy (20. August 2010)

Schurke ist jetzt sowieso schon die mächtigste Klasse was schaden angeht und Gegner killn.

war schon immer ist und wird immer bleiben 

und die neuen Fähigkeiten sagen da nichts anderes  also schurke 4 ever Imba

aber der mage mit seiner zeitkrümmung wird gefährlich 


mfg new boy


----------



## WoWler24692 (20. August 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Balanced war er höchstens in Classic.



Danke das du uns zeigst das du keine Ahnung hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke zudem ebenfalls das der Paladin wieder OP sein wird und eventuell der Hunter. Kann aber auch sein das Blizzard das zu gut machen will und die beiden zu schwach macht. :S


----------



## Nexarius (20. August 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> die bessere Frage wäre wohl:
> 
> *Welche wird die hirnfreiste und anspruchloseste Klasse.
> 
> ...





HAHAHAHA sehr witzig... Paladin kann KEINEN!!!! Schadensskill 2x hintereinander machen, er hat keine Rotationen und ist nur auf CDs ausgelegt - ganz im Gegensatz zu z.B. einem Arkan Magier, der quasi Arkanschlag dauerspammen könnte, allgemein kann der Magier eigentlich "alles" spammen...


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Paladin mega OP wird, denn wie man sieht wird extrem viel an ihm rumgedoktort, da ändern sich von Beta Build zu Beta Build massiv irgendwelche grundlegenden Dinge.


Was ich aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen kann, ist, dass Krieger & Schurken wieder mal sehr mächtig ( vor allem im PvP ) sein werden. Vorallem Furor Krieger... und Schurken wurden seit Jahren sowieso nie richtig "generft" oder in ihrem Schadenspotential eingeschränkt, ebenso erhalten sie nur noch mehr Skills fürs PvP, haben sie ja neben 3 Stuns, etlichen Def-Skills etc. nötig haben - bravo, das nennt man dann sicher balanced....


----------



## soul6 (20. August 2010)

Also für mich ist eindeutig HOGGER overpowerd.
Das Blizz den noch immer nicht generft hat, nerft mich sehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (20. August 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Ganz klar der Magierhexertodesritterpaladinschurkendruiedepriesterschamanekriegerjäger-R0xX0r!!!!!11




^^


----------



## wertzû (20. August 2010)

meine finger werden die stärkste klasse für mich. Warum? Ich kann mit denen am besten spielen!


----------



## Knallkörper (20. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast den Thread nicht eröffnet um die Klasse deines neuen Twinks zu bestimmen.




xD


----------



## Amraam (21. August 2010)

Pala - nichtmehr.... seit BC ein nerf nach dem anderen.

Hexenmeister - evtl... WL ... entweder zu stark, oder zu schwach... evtl pegelt sich das am anfang als zu stark ein, nachm parr saftigen nerfs dann wieder zu schwach..

Schurke - denk ich mal am ehesten, da schurken eben verdammt gute DDler sind, die auch gut im CC sind und sich verstecken können...


----------



## SireS (21. August 2010)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Ich denke aber auch an den Retripala im PvP vorallem nicht nur das der da jetzt schon fast so oft am stunnen ist wie ich mit meinem Schurken, nein jetzt bekommt er noch nen Schlag hinzu der Caster zum schweigen bringt. Ja B11-Palas werden sehr an beliebt heits grad bei der Allianz steigen ^^



Wie mich das gar nicht wundert, daß das von nem Schurken kommt - ist doch der Retrie eine der wenigen Klassen, die Schurken reihenweise pwnt.^^


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2010)

pala und dk was sonst


----------



## Obsurd (21. August 2010)

Ich würde sagen der Hexer wird op, weil er jetzt auch schon imba ist.

Und Leute der Pala kann gar nicht mehr op werden blizz hält sich seit wotlk eh zurück wegen dem pala


----------



## Nexarius (21. August 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen der Hexer wird op, weil er jetzt auch schon imba ist.
> 
> Und Leute der Pala kann gar nicht mehr op werden blizz hält sich seit wotlk eh zurück wegen dem pala






Jo ist klar.

Der Pala wird seit BC generft ( einige Posts weiter oben ) - hahaha sehr witzig, ist ja nicht so, dass der Retri einer der besten PvP Klassen darstellt? Ebenso ist er natürlich auch ein schwacher DD in Raids... ist klar.

Der Pala wird *seit BC GEBUFFT!* und nicht generft, man man man... aber er hatte es auch wirklich nötig.

Traurig finde ich nur, dass vom Schamanen bisher nicht sehr viel gesprochen wird. Der sollte mal dringend in jeder Hinsicht "gebufft" werden.


----------



## asmolol (28. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Traurig finde ich nur, dass vom Schamanen bisher nicht sehr viel gesprochen wird. Der sollte mal dringend in jeder Hinsicht "gebufft" werden.



also ich find ihn okay.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rZt3QvGtXDk


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (28. August 2010)

seit classic mimimi pala zu low etz mimimi pala zu stark xDD denkt mal nach viele der mächtigsten leute sind/waren palas... uther, arthas^^ also ned wundern wir palas können es einfach blizz mag uns




*überweist blizz 5000 euro dafür*


----------



## datsoli (28. August 2010)

Da Illidan ja jetzt endlich als Pet zähmbar wird tippe ich mal auf den BM Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es könnte aber auch der Goblin Gärtner oder der Worgen Space Marine werden.


----------



## HostileRecords (28. August 2010)

Paladin...

wie immer...


----------



## Kardian (28. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die statistik so anschaue denk ich das ich mit nem rogue neu anfang. danke leute für die votes, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!
> kann meinetwegen geclosed werden !



Das verdient ein LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asmolol (28. August 2010)

Kardian schrieb:


> Das verdient ein LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine güte, man darf jawohl noch n wenig trollen.


----------



## Potpotom (30. August 2010)

Mensch Leute... was ihr hier noch rumdiskutiert, ist doch völlig klar welche Klasse den Content rocken wird... der Heiligpriester wird bei jedem Encounter ganz weit vorne bei der Schadensausteilung sein. 

EDIT:



> Paladin...
> 
> wie immer...


Der war gut... ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige, der sich noch an den Enrage-Timer vom Hasen erinnert oder? *g


----------



## Spleez (30. August 2010)

alder spar dir doch bitte solche threads ... dieses ständige "mimimi das is op , dies is op" geht mir aufn sack ...


----------



## Freakypriest (30. August 2010)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es der Schadowpriest sein wird.
Warum? ganz einfach wenn Blizz etwas gut machen will wird oft erst übertrieben und wird dann stetig anch generft siehe Pala in BC.

Aber leider glaube ich der Threat dient dazu dem ersteller zu sagen mit welcher Klasse er einsteigen kann von daher habe ich lieber mal nicht abgestimmt.

PS: Er hat den Hasen nur dank seines Bubble/Ruhesteins Makros überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plusader (30. August 2010)

Jobbl schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh du armes armes putt-putt


----------



## sixninety69 (30. August 2010)

Ich hab auch paar Fragen:

Welche Klasse ist mit dem übernächsten Addon am meisten imba?
Mit welcher Klasse fahr ich an Todesschwinge am meisten DPS?

Ach und was sind die richtigen Lottozahlen für Dezember 2011?


Google mal nach der Definition von Beta @ Threadersteller ...


----------



## N00blike (30. August 2010)

Die sind noch nicht mal in der balance phase.... das wird wohl noch dauern!
Ohne max lvl und allen skills kannste eh nix balancen! Und dann muss man mal die ersten wochen in der neuen raid ini abwarten dann kann man evtl sagen wer op ist aber mal ehrlich? Wird eh mit jedem content patch neu gemischt...


----------



## SchurxoxD (30. August 2010)

64K schrieb:


> Schurke...
> 
> Wieso ? Keine Ahnung... Wie soll man sagen wie die feinde in Cata aussehen wenn wir keine Instanzen kennen.
> Wie sehen die Instanzen aus? Gibt es viel zu Bomben oder eher einzelne Ziele?
> ...



wenn du nen schurken in icc zocken würdest,wüsstest du,dass man seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhrrr viel aufs maul bekommt :>


----------



## Jester (30. August 2010)

Jeden Tag wächst der Hass auf die Menschheit ein bisschen mehr...
Warun tut ihr mir das an?! :'(


----------



## IkilledKenny (30. August 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> Pala - nichtmehr.... seit BC ein nerf nach dem anderen.





Ehmmm hast du WotLk überhaupt mal gespielt?  
Seit dem WotLK Inhaltspatch in BC werden Palas nur noch gebufft (nein ich beschwer mich nicht^^)

@TE
You Fail!


----------



## pharazon/anub (30. August 2010)

Ganz klar und ohne Zweifel : erz Dito


----------

